# Michigander living with Hoosiers. Hidea Outboard Motors, Jeep Geek



## Pete Brown (May 24, 2019)

Hi Everyone, this is a great forum! I just got my first Rover about a month ago, running Hidea outboards with it. I do work regularly with Hidea's North American team, I've also worked with Bote's team, and I know that there is a lot of mystery/confusion/misinformation associated with the Hidea brand so holler if you have questions or anything. 

I'm not really down with misinformed or ignorant brand bashing, but am glad to provide respectful insights to legitimate questions/concerns based on my experiences. Outside of that, I can't wait to learn from everyone! Thanks!


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Welcome Pete!


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I would like to hear their story. who they are, where from in china, how long in business, notable accomplishments. family business or huge conglomerate. tell us what is good and bad about the motors. range of hp. carbed or injected. parts interchangeable with any other brands? honest review.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

devrep said:


> parts interchangeable with any other brands?


You worded that a lot nicer than I would have.


----------



## Pete Brown (May 24, 2019)

Sure thing. Forum giving me trouble with posting, let me see if I can get it going...


----------



## Pete Brown (May 24, 2019)




----------



## Pete Brown (May 24, 2019)

Had to post this as a screen shot, ugh. Anyway, let me know if you have other questions!


----------

